# Corner Finishing



## miiller (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok guys I know the topic has been talked about some. For you guys who like to lap your edge with the second coat and use a 2 1/2 and then 3 1/2, is there anything wrong with using a 2 1/2 and then 3 or a 3 and 3 1/2 combination?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

there's nothing wrong with this combination but keep in mind 3 1/2 means thinner mud and more pushing


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a couple 3" and my 3.5" doesn't coat over them as well as it does over a 2.5". I end up with some thicker edges doing 3"-3.5" and sanding through to the first coat.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I use 3 " then 3 1/2 " nothing wrong at all with that system. I also use an apla tech cannon with the 3 1/2", nice fast and easy. I find for me its the only way to really fill the top bevels.


----------



## miiller (Aug 28, 2012)

Excellent point taper71! I like all the experienced advice..u guys are great. Im asking because the company I worked for always just used a 3" tape tech easy roller for both coats. I didn't like it because most of the time we had thick ridges. Now im buying and want to get the combo just right so I don't waste money


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

miiller said:


> Excellent point taper71! I like all the experienced advice..u guys are great. Im asking because the company I worked for always just used a 3" tape tech easy roller for both coats. I didn't like it because most of the time we had thick ridges. Now im buying and want to get the combo just right so I don't waste money


Never have liked going same size but if you're getting "thick" edges, either your head blades aren't adjusted properly, or your framing is out of whack.

Are you running 2 spring tension or 1 on your easy roll?


----------



## miiller (Aug 28, 2012)

We always engaged the ears when glazing and then not engaged on our sec (last) coat. Its still the same size head no matter how much pressure is applied...I never cared for this method.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone even tried this?
used a 2.5 inch corner glazer head with the box while taping? so your kind of like coating the first coat...


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

i use to use a 3" finisher but i find it dosen't cover the deep flanges. Because the rockers smash the nails around the perimeter of the sheet i use a 3" to tape and 3.5 to finish. 3" leaves a nice film on the tape and fills in the flange cover those bastard nail pucks :yes:


----------



## miiller (Aug 28, 2012)

I may not be understanding u correctly but we did not use the corner box while taping. Just the glazer on its pole with the ears engaged after we rolled it. Next coat with the box with ears not engaged


----------



## miiller (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks DLS....more along the same thought I had!


----------

